# Aluminum adjustable body mounts....



## BEACH (Oct 13, 2002)

Anyone know who makes the adjustabe aluminum body mounts, and maybe if they make them in anodized colors too??

Thanks, Jim


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

beefy products www.beefyproducts.com they also have delrin ones


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

lefthander carries em too. just the silver ones thou.


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

Beach if you are looking for the ones on the rip cars check posts #77,718 and 720 in the rip product support thread in oval section. I beleive he will make them for other cars.


----------



## dancingd (Oct 24, 1998)

BEACH said:


> Anyone know who makes the adjustabe aluminum body mounts, and maybe if they make them in anodized colors too??
> 
> Thanks, Jim


 
Beefyproducts carrys the Delrin body post...


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

dancingd said:


> Beefyproducts carrys the Delrin body post...


 
read post #2.


----------



## gindlmi (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought a set from MidwestRC made by Beefy. They are anodized blue to match the KSG. This was a few weeks ago and he was supposed to get a new order in, both blue and red......They look great......fast shipping also


----------



## volboy5887 (Mar 1, 2007)

Lefthander has great aluminum posts at a great price I think they are 26$


----------



## BEACH (Oct 13, 2002)

gindlmi said:


> I bought a set from MidwestRC made by Beefy. They are anodized blue to match the KSG. This was a few weeks ago and he was supposed to get a new order in, both blue and red......They look great......fast shipping also


Do you know how I can get ahold of them to order?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

Call Hays at Lefthander. Now if someone would just make them with an Aluminum base and Nylon inserts we would be set. A great adjustment, but at the same time keeping the weight down and the center of gravity lower.


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

hanson, check out my post above, a good picture is on page six in oval section under the rip product support.


----------



## BEACH (Oct 13, 2002)

Jamie Hanson said:


> Call Hays at Lefthander. Now if someone would just make them with an Aluminum base and Nylon inserts we would be set. A great adjustment, but at the same time keeping the weight down and the center of gravity lower.



Damn touring guys! LOL


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

Do call Hays at Lefthander, I think I saw a picture in the new products of an aluminun base and a delrin post.


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

The ones on Lefthander are RIP, and very nice looking.


----------



## captain11 (Jul 1, 2003)

Didn't know lefthander had them but I see that he has longer rear posts for other cars too. they have got to be the sweetest body posts I have ever seen.


----------



## gindlmi (Feb 23, 2007)

Jim, I just checked out midwest rc website. It shows they are out of stock, but the website is: midwestrchobby.com.....Or you can call Steve at 920-210-4744


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Business address: 
Beefy Products
448 North Main St. 
Manchester, CT 06040 

Email: [email protected] 
Phone: 860-432-5806


----------



## BEACH (Oct 13, 2002)

I sent an email to them, but didnt get any response? Thanks, Jim


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I will call him for you


----------



## vwal (Nov 11, 2001)

Does anyone know if the beefy ones, the delrin ones, are angled as far as the screw hole as well? I have seen some that the post was angled but not the screw hole itself which doesn't do much for you. The ones that Lefty sells are from Go Fast Racing and the fronts aren't angled...it also looks like they are not threaded and just slide up and down, which is fine. I don't know that for sure it just looks like they aren't threaded in the pictures. Thanks.


----------

